# It is hot, but I want to be in your lap anyway!



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

As you may have heard, we are just ending record heat wave in San Francisco Bay Area...nothing like a hot, furry Havanese who still wants to climb into your lap. Cassie is resting her head on the arm of the chair to get a little breeze.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So very happy that terrible hot spell is over and it isn't so grey from the smoke!!! Truffles started using her wee wee pads because she didn't want to go outside!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I sympathize with the heat and smoke thing. Here in the Great White North we are still seeing temps in the 30 plus degrees celsius range, very unusual for us. We are also being told on a regular basis to stay inside because of the air quality from the fires next door in British Columbia. Has been like this all summer and sleeping is not easy. We tend not to have air conditioning up here as summer temps are normally comfortable and the nights cool down and make sleeping comfortable. Not the case this summer and leaving windows open with the smoke is not always possible. The smoke made it impossible to walk the boys on several days. We back on to a golf course and sometimes I can't even see the fairway because the smoke haze was like thick smog. Open windows would make your house smell like a campfire. I am definitely sleep deprived and I cannot believe I am saying this, but looking forward to slightly cooler temps for fall and rain in B.C. to help those poor people fighting all those fires.


----------

